# I said no more fosters but.....



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

These 5 little babies were brought to the shelter today by a lady that said she found them and their mom. You never know if people are telling the truth but she seemed like a very nice person so.... Anyhow, the mom looks like a Japanese Chin mix, very sweet but also thin and looked extremely tired. Her milk was mostly dried up so we decided to go ahead and separate the pups from her to let her rest and recover. She's going to stay with the shelter and they'll adopt her out and the pups will be adopted out by me. 
I bathed them because they were soaked in pee, and put them back in the cat crate with a towel and set the whole thing on the scale. Five wet pups, a crate and towel all weighed 10 lbs total. I haven't weighed them indiviually but they are TINY. Couldn't really say no to these faces....


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

you really do have a heart of gold  

They are so stinkin cute!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Egad, they are just too cute. If I were closer I would be begging to be allowed to adopt Solo <sigh>. Thank you for taking these adorable babies in.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

How precious! You're an angel to take these babies in.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok those are some CUTE babies!!!!

They remind me of what Sprocket looked like when he was little.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Absolutely precious!! The two long haired look an awful lot like little Havanese puppies. There can be a short-haired variant with Havanese and I think I see a bit of a curled tail there. 

Boy, I'd be tempted with pup number 3 there!! Georgia is just a short drive away from me! Is that a little girl?

You really are a doggie angel.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

chowder said:


> Absolutely precious!! The two long haired look an awful lot like little Havanese puppies. There can be a short-haired variant with Havanese and I think I see a bit of a curled tail there.
> 
> Boy, I'd be tempted with pup number 3 there!! Georgia is just a short drive away from me! Is that a little girl?
> 
> You really are a doggie angel.


Number 3 is the only boy in the bunch but the first one looks almost exactly like him but is smaller. Their mom was about 8 or 9 lbs so I'm guessing these guys are gonna stay pretty little.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh my word! They are adorable! I'm in love with Solo ans Sprite! Cute names for these little guys too........I'm sure you'll have no trouble finding good homes for them.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I love Stella and Sky. Actually, that was my first thought Chowder, for a second there I thought I was looking at Brisco's brothers and sisters.
Good on you Donna, thank you for doing so much for all these dogs. Thank you from all of us.
I would say that this lot should find homes pretty quickly being so cute and all!


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

Donna, your the best. We should all strive to be like you!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Completely adorable...

So, since the mother's milk has dried up and they are separated, how will you feed these tiny ones? That alone has got to be a lot of work...

Thank you for taking in these babies.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

They are cute little things aren't they? They are actually at least 6 weeks old if not a bit older. All their teeth are in and they've had a few meals already of chopped up chicken necks. I dewormed them and then had to go out for a while and when I came back they'd pooped worms out that were nearly as big as they are! 
I'm going to get a few whole chickens tomorrow so once I know they're handling the necks well I'll start giving them chicken with more meat.
Mateo was probably their size when he was born!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

SQUEEEE! they are adorible!!! i LOVE little sprite!!! cute!!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

magicre said:


> i wonder if there is some tibetan spaniel in there.
> 
> you are my goddess, donna.


It's so nice to be worshipped far and wide...:humble: Ha ha!
You know if I had to take a guess as to what else mom wasmixed with it could have been a little Cavalier King Charles. She is very cute so I know these babies are gonna grow up to be adorable. 
I'm gonna post some pics of them on FB in a few days after they get settled in more and I'll bring them onto my screened porch for their photo shoot. That's where I take most pics for the Petfinder site because they background scenery is better than a crappy looking x-pen!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

You are crazy. LOL. I love it. 


I am sending this link to my mom. I want her to see them. She says she wants another dog, but only one thats in "need". Of course, we live in PA so its impossible (she wouldn't drive to get them) but I thought I would be evil and tempt her. 

Whenever she does get another dog someday, she asked me to mentor her through raw feeding. (yay).

I hope you find them all a wonderful home. They are adorable and you are a kind person to do this.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yup, she said she likes them all and if you were closer to us, she would adopt one. 

Why must you live so far away Donna? WHY? lol.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Who would transport? I can't and neither can my mom.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Good GAWD...I want one of the fluffy ones SOOO badly!!!
If it wasnt for the kiddo coming in November I WOULD be taking one!!!:wink:
Darn human offspring!!! LOL :lol:


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Number 3 is the only boy in the bunch but the first one looks almost exactly like him but is smaller. Their mom was about 8 or 9 lbs so I'm guessing these guys are gonna stay pretty little.


Can I have #3 please? He is adorable!! Is he the only really hairy one?


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Abi, you have a whole black and white theme going on there so one of these guys would fit right in. It could be the baby's first puppy! :wink:
Lauren, the male Solo is the fluffiest, Sangria is almost as fluffy as him, Sky is slightly less fluffy, Stella even less and then there's totally smooth little Sprite. There's a little something for everyone!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Donna all the puppies are so adorable!
I am so glad that you were able to take them in.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh they are so cute! Sprite is my favorite because I am not a fan of fluffy dogs. Wow Donna I cannot imagine caring for what, 14 dogs with 5 of them puppies?? You are the Energizer Bunny of DFC.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Good for you Donna. They really are cute little buggers.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Abi, you have a whole black and white theme going on there so one of these guys would fit right in. It could be the baby's first puppy! :wink:


Welllll.....I talked to Jesse....he said "no, not right now, Babe".....
Not cause she would be our 6th dog, but because she would be around the same size as Dixi and he is convinced she would eat as much Dixi who eats 8-10% of her weight!!!HAHAHAHA. :rofl:


----------

